# Jazz that sounds similar to these tracks?



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

These songs were suggested in a recent thread about Jazz and they've really grown on me over the last few weeks. I like that they're erratic and twitchy, but still angular enough that I can perceive and more easily memorize individual phrases and melodies within the solos, something I struggle to do with artists like Parker, Gillespie, Coltrane, and etc.

I'm aware of more melody based artists Miles Davis, Bill Evans, and Thelonious Monk, but rhythmically they're not quite twitchy or "geometric" in the same way these tracks are. Well maybe Monk is a little, but hopefully you understand what I mean.

They seem more like the kind of Jazz that (maybe?) influenced some of the progmetal I like.






I only recently discovered this King Crimson track that also sounds kind of like what I'm looking for, so while I am hoping to discover more jazz I'm not feeling picky about the genre of your suggestion.






* I tried to find a Jazz forum to post this thread in but it was like going down the aisle with 1,000 brands of cereal; I had no idea where to start.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Those are great. That Potter's tune reminded me of Gary Thomas.

Gary Thomas / By Any Means Necessary (1989)





How about Opsvik? I love all of the Overseas series. Complex, free, and catchy.

Eivind Opsvik OVERSEAS - Michelle Marie (from Overseas IV)





I'm up This Step (from Overseas V)


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Before Joshua Redman there was Eddie Harris and his classic Freedom Jazz Dance:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I have some recommendations that may be to your liking. I too, like jazz that is rhythmically complex.

Most of the musicians that come from Steve Coleman's M-BASE collective (not a band, but a group of like minded musicians) tend to create music like this.

Steve Coleman and the Council of Balance






Also check out bassist Michael Formanek's releases.






Here's something a little more on the prog-fusion side of jazz. Alex Machacek.






Even a bit more on the prog-fusion side, is French band, Forgas Band Phenomena. Not quite as twitchy as some of the previous samples, but still has some.






By the way, I'm a big fan of both King Crimson and Spiral Architect.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's another one that I recently bought.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

How can I forget one of the rhythmically twitchiest bands on the planet?

From Germany, Panzerballett.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> I too, like jazz that is rhythmically complex.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

and I think you should reconsider your position about Monk: just check out a tune like Evidence. Anyway this is not him, but Danilo Perez paying tribute to him.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

and I think you should reconsider your position about Monk: just check out a tune like Evidence. Anyway this is not him, but Danilo Perez paying tribute to him.





you should also check out Doug Hammond, the mentor of Steve Coleman. Coleman has said many times that his rhythmic ideas were inspired a lot by Hammond. I liked the album Perspiquity.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

You may enjoy the following:






and perhaps this:


----------

